# $1 SAC/Tramdock deals?



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

Has anybody scored any of the $1 SAC/Tramdock deals? They sent out an email a few weeks back that there would be random deals. Seems like I always catch them as they're reloading something else, though, and just miss... Like today, just missed a hard shell jacket for B that was $1 (he has the same one we bought from Tramdock or SAC last year for around $90 but in a different color!). Wow!

So are these deals so impossible to grab that nobody I know is getting them? Or have you guys benefited? And if so, what did you score?


----------



## WJenness (Nov 17, 2009)

I missed goggles by about 2 seconds a week or so ago.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2009)

I got nothing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 17, 2009)

I saw a fleece, but missed it. That was a couple weeks ago. They now have a new thing that just seems to be a rebranded Outlet, but I guess 1 in 10 orders end up being free.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 17, 2009)

I got the email too, but have yet to see anything for a $1



wa-loaf said:


> I saw a fleece, but missed it. That was a couple weeks ago. They now have a new thing that just seems to be a rebranded Outlet, but I guess 1 in 10 orders end up being free.



I was looking around that DepartmentofGoods site and couldn't find any great deals there unless of course it ends up being free.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I got the email too, but have yet to see anything for a $1
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking around that DepartmentofGoods site and couldn't find any great deals there unless of course it ends up being free.



It's the exact same stuff and prices as backcountryoutlet. Just with the chance for free stuff. Don't see how they are going to make that work in the long run.


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> It's the exact same stuff and prices as backcountryoutlet. Just with the chance for free stuff. Don't see how they are going to make that work in the long run.


Would need a lot of gamblers for that to work. Or women. :lol: 

I've probably seen 6 or 7 $1 items, just never fast enough to get them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I was looking around that DepartmentofGoods site and couldn't find any great deals there unless of course it ends up being free.



I was looking around their fb page and it looks like they just throw random free stuff in a bunch of orders. There's a discussion page where people are trying to trade stuff they won.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 19, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I was looking around their fb page and it looks like they just throw random free stuff in a bunch of orders. There's a discussion page where people are trying to trade stuff they won.



I had to wrestle with myself not to buy a pair of AC50s... the 10% chance of them being free was a big draw, but where I've already purchased two pairs of skis that I haven't used yet, I was able to convince myself to hold back.

-w


----------



## severine (Dec 14, 2009)

Just barely missed out on a reversible down vest for B. Sorry.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 14, 2009)

They just had some ugly sandals up, I passed on them even for a $1.


----------



## severine (Dec 14, 2009)

That $1 does make it tempting to buy stuff you have absolutely no need or desire for. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2010)

Just missed a $1 Marmot softshell.


----------

